# Morning Raid on the Pigeon Roost



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Yesterday when I went out to make my early morning Pigeon raid, NestBuster had to work. So we set up another raid in hopes of a repeat of my opportunity. NestBuster and I met at the insertion point and began our assault on the Pigeons I had found a couple of days before. Knowing this would be out last go at these Pigeons. (We don't want to over hunt any one area) We carefully moved into position and waited for full light. Our timing was good and it seemed we had the element of surprise on them. Something we felt might be very tough to do as I had assaulted the same flock only 24 hours before. We decided it was NestBusters shot on the opening and as he had not been privy to the previous days hunt. We were both loaded and ready, and NestBuster stepped out to take the shot, and you see the fruit. The Pigeons all left, and so did we. It will be time for us now to find more birds elsewhere. Hopefully on the weekend we can find a new covey somewhere accessable, but, still out in the country where we can shoot without infringing on private property. We have as our primary crop down here in NW Florida peanut fields everywhere. The Spring is shifting into Summer and it is starting out like it could be a good one...enjoy the pic...Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good hunting Madison, good shooting Jarret.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good work Nestbuster,

Hey thats a large pigeon I like those they make a good meal. The weather is warming up here finally and I see more life out there so I will try a bit of hunting myself soon.

Good shooting!

Nico


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a nice-looking bird and excellent write-up of an exciting outing.

I observed mating behavior in many pigeons in New Orleans earlier this morning so I am confident my "private" covey will grow in size greatly while I am on the boat for the next four weeks.

I must say there's something good about an after-action review in which only one shot was taken (after being very graciously offered to your faithful compadre, and he obviously didn't let you down). You guys are awesome and I have great respect for you both.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome pigeon you got there


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting!


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. I am blessed to have a great friend that will take you hunting and let you take the shot. Any day hunting is great, but when you can share it with another just makes it all that much sweeter.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

More good shooting from Frogman, NestBuster and the gang down south.....great job and thanks for sharing. A big pigeon like that will make for a great lunch for a grown man!

I take great pleasure in checking the hunting section for your updates each day..

Cheers - John


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

great shooting and what a greater buddy you got there! Enjoy the pigeon..... yum!


----------

